# Medicare Replacement Plans



## pglazener (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a coder and am trying to figure out which guidelines I should follow.  For example, if the patient has a replacement plan through Aetna do I follow Aetna guidelines or Meducare?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe most of the time if not all the Medicare Replacement Plans go off of Medicare guidelines and usually reimburse off of Medicare guidelines.


----------



## jasminedawson82@gmail.com (Feb 1, 2012)

_I agree, most replacement plans follow Medicare guidelines. If you contact the replacement plan they will let you know wether or not they have their own guidelines. _


----------



## penguins11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Most do but not all.  Especially when billing for assistant at surgery, some require 80 AS, some require 82 AS, some require just AS.  Some want PA's to be fully credentialed, some do not, check with each payor.


----------

